
Adobe tackling 'Flash cookie' privacy issue - taylorbuley
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20028397-264.html
======
jim_h
Get the 'BetterPrivacy' extension for FireFox and it will help remove the
Flash cookies. You can manually remove the cookies or have it automatically
clear them on browser exit.

